# AAE plastifletch max any one



## hammer head (Nov 23, 2003)

Aae plastifletch max 2.0 any one use them what do think about them do they fly good out to 45 yards ?


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Any vane will "fly good" if you have tuned the bow properly and have good fletch clearance.

What you should do is get an assortment of different vanes and fletch up 3 arrows with each. Shoot them all for a few days, keep careful track of your groups, and see for yourself which gives the best performance for your own setup.

I just got through testing AAE Max 2.0 vs Flex Fletch 187 at 50 meters (on ACEs out of a compound/release) and decided the FFs were a tiny bit more accurate. Plus, more durable, although a bit more expensive.


----------



## Pkeller (Nov 7, 2010)

I just glued up some of the 2.0 Plastifletch Max on my outdoor arrows. I have been using Bohning's X-vanes and I wanted to test them out. Havent shot them yet, but they are thinner and lighter than my bohning vanes. They also have grooves down the length of the vanes (not sure how much this actually helps) but it is a different surface compared to the Bohning's...

The better your bow is tuned, the better the arrow flight will be, regardless of your vanes. With that being said, I think I am going to like AAE better.


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

I use PF Max 2.0 on EVERTTHING accept indoor shafts. They fly well from 2 yards out to 100 yards, and are very durable vanes. Even some of my recurve students are shooting them well out to 70M. Great little vane.


Flex-Fletch are also a good vane, and extremely durable. For me, they did not group quite as well as the AAE. Testing is a must for each individual shooter.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

I use AAE Max 2" vanes on my long range CX nano's, 1.8 degree helical from my modded bitz clamp, they fly accurate 70 and 90 meters from my hootershooter.
I switch to AAE last year in mid of the tournament season, the flexfletch started making me problems falling off, maybe do to bad FF glue, but they were very finicky time consuming for fletching anyway....the AAE got my attention on the first flight


----------



## Smooch (Aug 3, 2003)

Been shooting AAE Plastifletch Max 2.0 for 2 years now and love them! Very accurate and very durable. Tough to beat for outdoor 3d.


----------



## Mestang99 (Jan 10, 2013)

I have had great luck with AAE vanes. I actually had a few guys come up and ask me what I was using for vanes as I didn't have any fail while we were shooting through a bunch of the targets. Their vanes would tear off or stretch out of shape and be wavy/worthless.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

They are an excellent and very durable vane. I use them and Flex Fletch 187s exclusively for all of my distance shooting.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

FF 187 most durable vane there is.


----------

